# 114 gram XT ice tech rotors = heavy!!



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, just upgraded to all 2011 XTR.

XTR does not do a 6 bolt rotor, so I was "forced" to go with 160mm XT 6 bolts. = 228g!!!!

I am going from 140mm rear Alligator (58g) and 160mm Alligator front (92g) 

That's +80g of rotating weight. Ridiculous.

Any alternatives that you have had luck with on the XTR hydros??


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I went with Avid's HSX with my XTR brakes for that very reason. I prefer these over the Alligators because they stay true longer, and they don't have that low speed pulsing that Alligators sometimes give.

Wish Shimano would make a light 6 bolt XTR IceTech rotor, though...


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

bholwell said:


> I went with Avid's HSX with my XTR brakes for that very reason. I prefer these over the Alligators because they stay true longer, and they don't have that low speed pulsing that Alligators sometimes give.
> 
> Wish Shimano would make a light 6 bolt XTR IceTech rotor, though...


Are you happy with them so far? What is the weight on those pups?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> Are you happy with them so far? What is the weight on those pups?


Yes, very happy. They're approx. 98g for the 160mm size. (I went with a 180mm on the front- 29er. It was 126.1g) They also come with Ti rotor bolts, which is a plus.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Also, I had an older XX 140mm rotor that was 85g.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

bholwell said:


> Yes, very happy. They're approx. 98g for the 160mm size. (I went with a 180mm on the front- 29er. It was 126.1g) They also come with Ti rotor bolts, which is a plus.


Are you running the newest XTR m985 race brakes by chance? Are the Shim and SRAM rotors the same thickness here?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> Are you running the newest XTR m985 race brakes by chance? Are the Shim and SRAM rotors the same thickness here?


Yes, I've got the M985 Race brakes. I have no idea how thick the IceTech rotors are, but the HSX rotors are 1.7mm thick and they work fine with the XTR brakes.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

i'm running the avid HS1s w/ m985 race. very little time on them thus far, but no issue w/ the thickness at all. i think i saw the 160mm weigh in at 93g or so.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got both the HSX rotors and HS1 rotors. Weight is almost identical at around 98g for both rotor types. Others have reported lower weights (92-93g) for the HS1s but the 4 that I've had have all been about 98-99g:


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

TigWorld said:


> I've got both the HSX rotors and HS1 rotors. Weight is almost identical at around 98g for both rotor types. Others have reported lower weights (92-93g) for the HS1s but the 4 that I've had have all been about 98-99g:
> ]


l

I have both as well but my 2 hs1's are 92 g each and hsx's are 98 g each


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

For 6 bolt hubs I think the Formula R1/The One is the best light rotor. Only a couple grams more than Alligators and no issues.


----------



## Salt Cycles (Sep 25, 2004)

I have been running the Magura Storm SL rotors with my M985 brakes - works great.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

I literally just did nearly the same exact thing on my bike...I got some of the new XTR brakes (got the Trail versions) with the XT 6 bolt Ice Tech rotors. My previous brakes were R1's with Ashima rotors so the weight gain, especially at the rotors, is hard to swallow. The stopping power and lever feel is WAY improved IMO with the XTR's though so overall I am happy. Just looking for a lighter set of rotors to use on the race-day wheel set up...so this thread has been helpful. Thanks.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> I literally just did nearly the same exact thing on my bike...I got some of the new XTR brakes (got the Trail versions) with the XT 6 bolt Ice Tech rotors. My previous brakes were R1's with Ashima rotors so the weight gain, especially at the rotors, is hard to swallow. The stopping power and lever feel is WAY improved IMO with the XTR's though so overall I am happy. Just looking for a lighter set of rotors to use on the race-day wheel set up...so this thread has been helpful. Thanks.


Yeh, Shimano is great, but really seem to be shooting themselves in the foot with the rotor options and weight.

Really Shimano...no 140mm rotors in 6 bolt??

FWIW, I just ordered some SRAM HSX rotors. I hope they don't get into an argument with my XTR calipers..haha.

Thanks everyone for chiming in on this...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> FWIW, I just ordered some SRAM HSX rotors. I hope they don't get into an argument with my XTR calipers..haha.
> :


Please report back with how it works out.

Sebt frm my iPhne usig Tapaak


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> For 6 bolt hubs I think the Formula R1/The One is the best light rotor. Only a couple grams more than Alligators and no issues.


I used the R1 rotors last year but bent a front and a rear rotor when rocks flew up into them, both times it was in 100 mile races. I went back to the XT's just for durability reasons


----------



## LynskeyMatt (Feb 11, 2012)

im grabing the kcnc razor rotors for mine 78 and 68 grams


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

just for awareness of compatibility, I'm using formula & hope race floating disc rotors with m985 with no issues.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

santacruzer said:


> I used the R1 rotors last year but bent a front and a rear rotor when rocks flew up into them, both times it was in 100 mile races. I went back to the XT's just for durability reasons


This. Loved how R1 performed, but bent 180mm front in an inconspicuous fall. Could not true it perfect and just swapped it to 6bolt XT rotor (with aluminum carrier) at 32g weight penalty.

I was surprised how easily it bends.

Just did a 4 hour orienteering race yesterday, and I should say XT performs better. Better modulation, no noise, and it was straighter out of the box than R1 ever was. Will replace rear 160mm R1 as well.

Both rotors worked perfect with both Formula RX and 2012 XT. XT are also heavier, but work better then RX...

My bike slowly gained almost two pounds... and I liked it.


----------



## boboxx (Nov 15, 2011)

I just instaled soe Shimano XTR race (M985) with a 140mm and a 160mm Avid Rotor Clean Sweep XX. They work really well.


----------

